# Welche Fische?



## Juleli (24. Nov. 2006)

Alles hat mit einem kleinen Bottich mit einer Seerose und vielen Wasserschnecken angefangen ... Danach kam ein Gartenteich ... Dann ein noch größerer Teich
und jetzt:
Wir haben einen neuen Gartenteich angelegt. Mit umgezogen vom alten Gartenteich sind 3 Goldfische und 2 Goldorfen. Alle diese Fische sind schon ältere Exemplare und es ist nicht abzusehen, dass sie sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise vermehren werden. 
Zu dem Teich: Er fasst ca. 7200 Liter und ist 0,80 m bis 1,00 m tief. Es ist also kein Problem Fische überwintern zu lassen, sofern es sich nicht um Kois handelt, die ja einen noch tieferen Teich bzw. eine „Heizung“ dafür benötigen.
Kois wollen wir da sowieso nicht einsetzen, jedoch ist die Frage, welche weiteren Fische wir dazugeben sollen. Die Meinung der Familie darüber ist geteilt:
Meine Mutter möchte gerne in die Richtung gehen, dass weiterhin Zierfische wie Goldfische, Goldorfen, Shubunkins, Black Moor oder Roter Oranda Einzug halten.
Mein Vater tendiert eher zu Gründlingen, Rotfedern, __ Moderlieschen, Stichlingen oder Elritzen (also „Naturfische“), wobei sich beide Elternteile nicht grundsätzlich gegen die andere Variante stellen.
Ich bin mir unsicher bei dieser Frage. Ich hoffe darauf, dass meine bisherigen Goldfische und –orfen sich noch lange halten und sich wohl fühlen, weil ich ihnen auch allen Namen gegeben habe (so lustig das klingen mag) und sie mir ans Herz gewachsen sind. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, welche weiteren Fische dazukommen, jedoch möchte ich nicht, dass sich die Tiere nicht miteinander „vertragen“ oder gar so verschiedene Ansprüche an den Gartenteich stellen, dass man ihnen nicht nachkommen kann.
Ich habe versucht mich über die verschiedenen „Naturfische“ zu informieren, aber habe nirgendwo gefunden, ob sich die Zierfische mit den „Naturfischen“ gut vertragen, ob sie miteinander auskommen oder sich nicht gar „bekriegen“ und „bekämpfen“. Dann nämlich würde ich auf jeden Fall zu weiteren Zierfischen tendieren. Dazu kommt dann folgende Frage auf:
Kaufe ich beispielsweise ca. 5 weitere Goldfische, wie verhält es sich dann mit meinen übrig gebliebenen zwei Goldorfen? Fühlen sich diese dann noch wohl, weil sie ja von viel mehr Goldfischen umgeben sind und sie sich komplett in der Minderheit befinden? Bisher leben sie in dem kleinen Trupp – zu dem auch einmal zwei Zwergkois gehörten – sehr gerne und schwimmen munter oder auch mal träge im Gartenteich umher und fühlen sich pudelwohl.
Wird das aber anders, wenn sie in noch stärkerem Ausmaße in die Minderheit geraten? Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll, wenn man in ungefähr eine gleiche Anzahl als Ausgangssituation schafft und sowohl Goldfische UND Goldorfen einsetzt? Schließlich vermehren sich die Fische ja auch noch (hoffentlich) und wenn ich mich für eine Art (z. B. Goldfische) entscheide, kommt die andere Art auf jeden Fall in die Minderheit – eventuell sogar extrem – je nachdem, wie groß der „Erfolg“ bei der Fortpflanzung ist. 
Die andere Seite („Naturfische“) ist folgende:
Für Gründlinge würde beispielsweise sprechen, dass Gelbrandlarven zu ihrem Speiseplan gehören, was wirklich für diese Fische sprechen würde. __ Gelbrandkäfer sollen sich auch zeitweise an Jungfischen aber auch den restlichen Fischen vergreifen und diese „anknabbern“ (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Ich hatte in meinem ersten Bottichfass neben meiner Seerose auch Gelbrandkäfer (damals konnte ich diese jedoch noch nicht zuordnen) und fand sie ersteinmal einfach nur lustig mit ihrem hoch- und runterauchen. In dem Bottich war natürlich noch kein Platz für irgendwelche Fische und demnach konnte ich damals noch keine negativen Erfahrungen mit Gelbrandkäfern machen. 
Es sollen auf jeden Fall noch weitere Fische hinzukommen, da sich meine übrig gebliebenen 5 Fische in dem großen Teich beinahe gar nicht wiederfinden, wenn sie sich mal aus den Augen verloren haben. Die Frage ist nur: Welche? Was wäre sinnvoll?
Die Frage nach den weiteren Fischen soll erst im nächsten Jahr in Angriff genommen werden. Dann sollen auch ein paar Wasserschnecken Einzug halten. Hier hatten wir uns überlegt, dass wir gerne Sumpfdeckelschnecken und Posthornschnecken nehmen würden. Diese beiden Schneckenarten leben in verschiedenen Tiefen und sollen sich somit gut ergänzen in einem Gartenteich.
Ich hatte auch die Malaiische Turmdeckelschnecke ins Auge gefasst, wobei diese eher eine Schnecke für Aquarien sein soll. Ich weiß nicht, ob man diese dann einfach in einen Gartenteich setzen kann, welcher ja auch vom Winter berührt wird. Vorteil dieser Schneckenart wäre, dass sie sich hauptsächlich auf dem Bodengrund aufhalten und diesen durchgraben, auflockern und mit Sauerstoff versorgen. Wenn sie die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile, Fischfutterreste und abgestorbene Wurzeln auffressen und verwerten, bieten sie damit auch eine gute Grundlage für die Pflanzen. Die einzige Frage ist nur, ob sich solche __ Schnecken (manche Aquarien-Benutzer sollen diese Art sehr gerne sehen) auch in Gartenteichen wohl fühlen und auch (im Winter) überleben können, da es ja keine direkten Teichschnecken sind? Ich möchte schließlich kein „Wasserschneckenmörder“ werden, nur weil ich den Versuch einfach mal unternommen habe, ob sie es denn überleben.
Also ergibt sich auch die Frage, welche Schnecken am Besten in einen Gartenteich eingesetzt werden sollen? Von Spitzschlammschnecken habe ich abgesehen, da diese in meinem ersten Bottichfass und auch dem ersten Teich sich sehr (!) massiv vermehrt haben und es absolut kein natürliches Gleichgewicht mehr gegeben hat (ich habe sie am Ende durch mein Eingreifen reduziert und meinem Nachbarn welche aufs Auge gedrückt, der auch einen Teich angelegt hat.). 
Außerdem soll eine Seerose hinzukommen, wobei wir uns dabei für eine langsam wachsende Seerose (vorzugsweise rosafarben) entschieden haben, die winterfest sein und in einer Tiefe von ca. 60 cm bis 70 cm stehen soll. Wir haben uns für eine langsam wachsende Seerose entschieden, da wir nicht irgendwann im Teich stehen wollen und armdicke Seerosenwurzeln entfernen wollen. Die Seerose soll den Teich nicht komplett in Anspruch nehmen, sondern sich mit den übrigen Pflanzen und auch Tieren ergänzen. (siehe weiter oben: Malaiische Turmdeckelschnecke).

Gruß Juleli

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass der Grund des Teiches mit Kies „belegt“ ist. Natürlich kann bei meinen ganzen Überlegungen der Gedanke auftauchen, dass ich das alles etwas zu akribisch plane, aber ich möchte auch noch in 10 bis 20 Jahren an dem Gartenteich sitzen und auf das Wasser schauen können. Die Problematiken – wie sie jetzt auftauchen – sind zuvor noch nicht aufgetaucht, weil es immer eine sehr übersichtliche Zahl an Fischen. Jetzt hingegen stellt sich die Frage nach der „Zukunft“ des Gartenteichs ganz neu. Ich möchte ein biologisches Gleichgewicht haben und nicht mit Unwissenheit unseren Gartenteich vor unlösbare Probleme der Biologie, Chemie oder Physik stellen. ;-)


----------



## jochen (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo Juleli,

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum !

So nun zu meinem Tipp.

Turmdeckelschnecken leben in Wassertemperaturen von 20-30°C also schnell vergessen.
Für die Goldorfen ist dein Teich zu klein. 
Außerdem sind es Schwarmfische die, wie der Name schon sagt in einen Schwarm leben sollten um sich wohlzufühlen. Das werden sie aber nicht, weil wie schon geschrieben der Teich zu klein für die Orfen ist.

Alles andere wenn ich jetzt deinen Text noch ganz im Kopf habe müßte gehen in deinen Teich.
Du kannst Goldis mit Stichlingen usw. problemlos halten.
Das liegt ganz an euch wie ihr das gestalden wollt.
Wir können viele Tipps geben, eigentlich geht alles in vernünftigen Rahmen, ich meine damit keinen Überbesatz.

Filtert ihr?, Füttert ihr?, habt ihr genügend Pflanzen?

Ein paar Infos noch würden Helfen.

Mein Teich hat ungefähr die gleiche Größe wie eurer.

Besatz. ( Ich füttere außer __ Spinnen und __ Asseln für den __ Döbel nix... )

5 Goldis,

3 Bitterlinge mit 2 Teichmuscheln, (im Frühjahr sollen sich noch 5 Bitterlinge dazugesellen)

ca 10 __ Stichlinge,

1 Döbel von dem ich mir erhoffe das er die Goldfischexplosion verhindert, wenn nicht stößt im Frühjahr ein Sonnenbarsch zu.

Weiterhin möchte ich noch einen Schwarm Golderlitzen zukaufen, dann wäre die Gemeinschaft komplett... , ach ja und noch ein paar Posthornschnecken.

wenns gut läuft noch Edelkrebse, mal sehen... 

Tja die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ein anderer würde sich in meinem Teich vielleicht 5 Kois reinsetzen, ginge bestimmt auch.

Aber entscheiden müßt ihr selbst. 



Schau doch mal in die Fischdatenbank hier im Forum, jede Menge Tipps drinn.


----------



## Juleli (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Dankeschön für deine schnelle Antwort. Die Goldorfen sind doch klein geblieben. Wir haben sie damals von meinem Nachbarn bekommen, weil dessen Goldorfen sich massiv vermehrt haben. Bisher haben sie sich ganz wohl gefühlt und auch der kleine Trupp hat ihnen gut gefallen. Ich habe mir aber schon gedacht, dass der Teich langfristig gesehen (auch der jetzige) für eine kleine Goldorfenkollonie zu klein ist. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass sich Goldorfen auch mit ein paar Goldfischen zufrieden geben und sich da auch nicht schlechter fühlen.
Das mit dem Turmdeckelschnecken ist schade, weil sie im Prinzip die optimalen __ Schnecken wären - aber ich möchte sie nun auch nicht erfrieren lassen und bleibe dann bei den anderen beiden Sorten.
Ich habe mal ausgerechnet, wie viele Fische ich einsetzen kann und bin von der späteren Maximalgröße der einzelnen Fische ausgegangen. Damit habe ich dann ein klein wenig gerechnet und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es ruhig ein paar Fische mehr sein können. Ich möchte jetzt nicht den kompletten Teich ausreizen und so viele Fische einsetzen, wie der Teich vertragen kann, aber ich möchte doch schon ein paar kleine Gesellen mehr da schwimmen sehen.
Zu deinen Fragen: Wir filtern - ja - die Pumpe läuft auch nachts, aber im Winter werden wir sie ausstellen. Wir füttern auch, aber nur in begrenztem Maße - momentan müssen wir das machen, weil der Teich noch recht neu ist und noch nicht so viele Futterquellen (z. B. Insektenlarven) vorhanden sind. Das wird erst mit der Zeit kommen.
Die Pflanzen - das ist so eine Sache - wir haben in diesem Herbst den Teich angelegt und die Pflanzen wurden erst einmal nur eingesetzt, sind aber noch nicht so groß. Die Seerose soll - wie schon gesagt - erst im nächsten Jahr angeschafft werden.
Von Bitterlingen haben wir persönlich abgesehen. Sie benötigen Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung und in den meisten Gartenteichen verhungern die Teichpflanzen häufig, weil der Gartenteichbesitzer ihnen nicht das nötige Umfeld geben kann. Manche Teichmuscheln fühlen sich wohl im Gartenteich, aber ich möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen. Bei einem Bekannten sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit die beiden Teichmuscheln kaputt gegangen.
Wie ist das bei dir im Frühjahr? Möchtest du wirklich noch 5 Bitterlinge hinzusetzen? Jedes Päärchen braucht doch eine __ Teichmuschel und bei 5 Päärchen sind doch 2 Teichmuscheln zu wenig - oder?
Bevor ich einen "Raubfisch" in den Gartenteich einsetze, der die Jungtierexplosion in Schach hält, möchte ich es erst einmal so weit kommen lassen, dass sich die Bewohner überhaupt vermehren. Danach möchten wir dann weitersehen.
Von den Kois hat die gesamte Familie abgesehen. Es wäre zwar möglich sie einzusetzen, aber wir wollen das nicht machen. Kois brauchen eine ganz spezielle Pflege, können bei der jetzigen Wassertiefe nicht im Gartenteich überwintern und sind für einen Gartenteich doch eher eine Belastung, weil in noch stärkerem Maße gefiltert werden muss. Das scheidet bei uns also komplett aus!
Von deiner Kombination her sehe ich, dass es kein Problem ist also die Zierfischarten mit den "Naturfischen" zu kombinieren. Das ist gut. Dann würden wir nämlich doch ein paar Gründlinge hineinsetzen. Zu viele sollen es nicht werden.
Also: ein paar Goldfische, ein paar Gründlinge (Anzahl muss ich noch schauen bei beidem) und die beiden Schneckenarten.
Sollte die Population im Gartenteich unverhältnismäßig wachsen, könnte ich es mir dann auch vorstellen, dass ich einen Sonnenbarsch hinzusetze (Aber nur einen).
Das sollte dann zunächst als Population reichen. 

Gruß
Juleli


----------



## jochen (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo Juleli,

Mehrere Bitterlingspaare benutzen eine __ Teichmuschel, das habe ich des öfteren gelesen. zB. hier...

http://www.weichtiere.at/Muscheln/bitterling.html

Ohne natürliche Feinde wirst du dann sicherlich mehr als genug junge Goldis haben, das Problem ist dann meißtens wie bringe ich sie los.

Naja und zu den Orfen habe ich ja meine Meinung geschrieben, möchte nur mal wissen wo du gelesen hast das sich die Orfen zu einem Schwarm mit den Goldis zusammentun.
Aber keine Angst es werden oft Orfen gehalten in viel kleineren Teichen wie in euren, nur man müßte sie mal fragen wie es ihnen dabei ergeht.
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich meine das alles nicht böse, sondern du hast gefragt wie man artgerecht halten sollte und ich habe die Antwort darauf gegeben.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel über das Verhalten über sogenannten Naturfische gelesen, und ich bin einfach fasziniert wenn ich sie im Teich beobachte, genau wie die Koiliebhaber.
Jeder ist auf seiner Art bekloppt... 
Zu den ganzen Besatzthema ist meine Meinung, weniger ist mehr.


----------



## Juleli (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Quatsch - ich bin dir doch nicht böse wegen deiner Antwort. Es gibt nur so viele unzählige Quellen im Internet, dass es auch solche Aussagen zu finden gibt. Ich werde jetzt aber meine Goldorfen trotzdem im Teich lassen. Sie leben nunmehr schon seit mehreren Jahren mit den anderen Fischen zusammen. Sie haben sich an mich gewöhnt und ich kann sie aus der Hand heraus füttern - genau wie auch zwei der Goldfische. Außerdem stünde ich auch vor dem Problem, dass ich gar nicht wüsste, wem ich die beiden Kleinen aufs Auge drücken sollte, weil ich niemanden mit einem größeren Teich kenne. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ein Umsetzen nicht mit viel zu viel Stress verbunden ist für die beiden.
Ich verstehe schon, was du sagen möchtest und ich werde mir unter den Umständen auch keine weiteren Goldorfen kaufen. Ich wusste das einfach nicht und aus dieser Unwissenheit heraus ist der Kauf der beiden Orfen entstanden.
Gruß
Juleli


----------



## jochen (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo Juleli,

Ich denke aus den kleinen Orfen werden bald große werden,
naja, wenn sie so an dich gewöhnt sind.
Richtig ist es aber nicht.

Ich hatte jahrelang einen Weißhaupenkakadu, der sich bei mir sehr wohl fühlte,
wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, zack...flog er sofort auf mir zu, er war sehr vertraut, das Gefieder im einwandfreien Zustand, und sehhhhhhhhhhr lebhaft, vor allem laut...
Dann kam die Zeit als ich in anderen Bundesländern auf Montage arbeitete und nur am WE daheim war, der Kakadu kümmerte immer mehr und als er sich das Gefieder rupfte (Zeichen der meißten Papageien für irgentwelche Leiden, meißt fehlender Partner oder Bezugsperson) übergab ich im schweren Herzens einen Züchter.

Er blühte förmlich auf und beachtete mich kaum noch wenn ich ihm besuchte, uns als ich sah das ich sogar zum Zuchterfolg mehr oder weniger beitrug, war meine Trauer um dieses schöne Tier schnell verflogen.

Sicherlich kann man einen Weißhaupenkakadu und eine __ Goldorfe nicht vergleichen...oder doch?

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und vor allem hier im Forum.


----------



## Juleli (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Die Goldorfen sind schon eher im gehobenen Alter. Ich glaube, dass sie nicht mehr wachsen werden. Mit "klein" meinte ich nicht "jung". Jung sind sie nämlich gar nicht.
Da kommt auch eine Frage auf: Wie alt werden Goldfische und Goldorfen eigentlich so im Durchschnitt?


----------



## jochen (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hey Juleli,

schau mal hier...
auch mal auf die homepage klicken, sind meiner Meinung nach Klasse Seiten für Goldfischfans...

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/famous.htm#tish

und da...


----------



## Juleli (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Die Seiten sind wirklich gut. Da hab ich schon innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit viel gelernt. Dankeschön für die Links.
Also das Alter meiner Goldfische beträgt von vier bis hin zu elf Jahren. Die Goldorfen müssten so ungefähr - joa - sieben oder acht Jahre alt sein. So genau weiß ich das aber nicht. Ich habe mir das nicht so genau gemerkt.
In der bisherigen Zeit (also den letzten 11 Jahren) sind mir zwei Fische von diesem bösen, bösen Vogel und ein Fisch von der Nachbarskatze abgeholt worden und einen hat es leider so dahingerafft. Er hatte wohl eine Pilzinfektion, aber damals hatte ich noch kein Internet und wusste mir und vor allem dem Fisch nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Juleli (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Soa - es gibt jetzt im neuen Jahr Fortschritte. Zu den bisherigen Goldorfen und Goldfischen haben sich acht Gründlinge gesellt. Wir haben sie die __ Steinbeißer genannt (weil es acht Stück sind und die liegende Acht das Zeichen für Unendlichkeit ist und wir dadurch an "die unendliche Geschichte" gedacht haben und die Gründlinge so aussehen, als würden sie in die Steine im Teich reinbeißen wie auch die Steinbeißer in der unendlichen Geschichte - ok, ich geb es ja zu: etwas verwirrend). Außerdem gibt es jetzt auch noch ein paar Sumpfdeckelschnecken. Sobald die Pflanzen etwas größer geworden sind, sollen auch noch ein paar Posthornschnecken hinzukommen.
Alles wunderbar. Wir haben eine Bank an den Teich gestellt und können die Steinbeißer und die anderen Fische beobachten - einfach schön! Vorallem bei dem tollen Wetter!
Ich hab einfach mal bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen ein paar Bilderchen gemacht. 

(Ok - sieht alles noch etwas kahl aus, aber die Pflanzen müssen ja auch erst einmal anfangen zu wachsen ...)


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hi.

Du weißt aber das es einen Fisch gibt, die wirklich __ Steinbeißer heißt.


*Steinbeißer (Cobitis taenia)*


Könnte etwas verwirrend sein.


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hallo Juleli,

das sieht ja schon ganz hübsch aus... aber irgendwas fehlt doch da noch, oder? 

Ich habs. Wo sind denn die Pflanzen? :?


----------



## Juleli (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Joa - Mirko 
Ich weiß, dass es solche Fische gibt. Aber irgendwie fand ich die "Achtheit von Hermopolis" nicht so schön. Kann man sich etwas schlecht merken 
@Annett:
Ja - Pflanzen fehlen noch etwas. Sind bisher drei Sumpfdotterblumen drin, die jetzt gerade blühen, eine Seerose, die man aber auf den Fotos noch nicht sehen kann, eine Nadelsimse und noch drei andere Pflanzen. Sehen kann man die wohl, wenn man näher dran geht. Weitere Pflanzen wollten wir erst in etwas später kaufen. Wir haben mal in einen Katalog geschaut und gesehen, dass es am besten sein soll, wenn man die Pflanzen ca. Anfang bis Mitte Mai in den Teich setzt. Das soll also bald soweit sein, dass wir uns da mal noch weiter beraten lassen.


----------



## Juleli (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

Hab mal noch ein paar Fotos gerade gemacht 
(Auf dem vierten kann man eine Seerose erahnen)


----------



## Juleli (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische?*

So - in den letzten paar Tagen sind noch weitere Pflanzen hinzugekommen,wobei ich leider noch nicht zur Kamera greifen konnte, um das Ergebnis optisch festzuhalten.
Eingepflanzt wurden __ Schwertlilien, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasserpest, Hornblume, __ Seekanne und eine weitere Zwerg-Seerose mit dem Namen Martha. Schauen wir mal, wie die Sachen so anwachsen. Ich werde auch noch ein paar Bilder knipsen und euch das Ergebnis präsentieren.
Leider hat uns auch der erste __ Reiher besucht, welcher aber direkt wieder einen Abgang gemacht hat, nachdem er keinen Fisch erwischt hat.
Neben den Fischen ist ein weiterer Besucher des Teiches aufgetaucht - ein etwas sehr scheuer Wasserfrosch, der - wie ich finde - eine beächtliche Größe hat. Meine Schwester hat ihm den Namen "Günter Kastenfrosch" gegeben. Leider konnte ich ihn heute nicht entdecken, aber dafür waren viele kleine Schwälbchen da, die mir das Lernen für eine Klausur nicht erleichtert sondern viel mehr erschwert haben, weil ich sie beobachten "musste". 
Wie auch immer. Amseln, Drosseln, Spätzchen und Schwalben haben den Teich für sich zum baden im Bachlauf entdeckt. Ebenso sind auch die ersten __ Libellen da.
Die Hecke im Hintergrund zu den Nachbarn hin ist mittlerweile auch etwas grüner geworden und das Kaninchen, welches uns jeden Morgen einen Besuch abstattet passt nicht mehr ganz so gut durch die Lücken im Zaun (nur noch mit Kopf und Vorderpfoten) 
Bilder werden irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen folgen (sobald die Kamera wieder in Ordnung ist).


----------

